# Hand Raised Baby Fantails - updated pics!



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Remember my single abandoned baby? She finally has a name - Breezy! When I go in to feed her, she gets all excited and starts running around flapping her wings - creating a very large BREEZE










Hanging out in the bathroom for some flying time, but she won't fly - just flaps her wings alot and sticks to me like glue.









And here is Orvil and Poppy just starting to eat on their own - although they still insist on their bottle twice a day!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

And here's their Dad's newest babies (with a different mom!)
(excuse the messy box - I'm not disturbing them at all, I don't want dad to abandon them also!)

My 1st ALL WHITE!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

my fantail's head go almost all the way back on top of their back.. do yours do that too? it is hard to tell from pictures sometimes.


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Breezy looks wonderful. Love that fan stance!

Orvil and Poppy are really filling out. Look at those feathers!

Those new babies are looking good. Congrats on the white bird, Waynette!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

The birds are just darling, and I love those tails! 

Congrats on your first white baby!


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

spirit wings said:


> my fantail's head go almost all the way back on top of their back.. do yours do that too? it is hard to tell from pictures sometimes.


You mean like this.......










They don't stand like that ALL the time. Youngsters don't start until they mature.
I've noticed, with mine anyway, that the more dominant the bird - the more the chest is out. Much more "strutting" - tail up, chest puffed out, and head held back.
These are all babies - Breezy is only 6 weeks old, and Orvil/Poppy are 26 days old.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes! glad to see some elses does that too, they look headless when looking at them from the front....lol.. others think they look strange and there is something wrong with them.. good to know they start doing that when mature as I have on squab in the nest and would of probably asked..


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

Beautiful birds--good job--well done--boy they really go back far and I have some Mookee's but they don't go back that far---pretty birds...thanks .. c.hert


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2010)

Msfreebird said:


> And here's their Dad's newest babies (with a different mom!)
> (excuse the messy box - I'm not disturbing them at all, I don't want dad to abandon them also!)
> 
> My 1st ALL WHITE!


looks like pappa has settled on one mate finally lol thats good for the babys thats for sure .. nice to see what he can throw out there in the color world , I have a pair of whites too but the female dosent lay anymore but they sure are cute once they start strutting their stuff ,hope to see more pics in the future sinces theres nothing like a fan


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Well I put Orvil and Poppy in with Breezy while I was cleaning their cages -
Looks like Poppy(3 colors- unknown) is a "he" and Orvil (blue check) is a "she" and Breezy is a boy and told me what the little one's were!


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

Cute babies


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Msfreebird said:


> ...Breezy is a boy and told me what the little one's were!


Even if we aren't sure, they seem to be able to tell.


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

They told me too--one is a boy and one is a girl....c.hert


----------



## M Kurps (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice birds and good job Waynette. Good luck with the white one.
Kurps


----------

